# Du lịch trong nước > Điểm đến > Miền Bắc >  24 giờ giữa lòng đảo Cát Bà - Du lịch Cát Bà

## hangnt

*Những ngày hè nóng bức là khoảng thời gian thích hợp cho các chuyến đi đảo ngắn ngày. Với khí hậu mát mẻ, nhiều cảnh đẹp, khám phá đảo Cát Bà sẽ mang lại nhiều trải nghiệm thú vị.*



Cát Bà nhỏ bé và bình yên.
Sau gần hai giờ đồng hồ xe buýt từ bến Bính chạy dọc theo hướng Cảng Đình Vũ - thành phố Hải Phòng, rồi đi cano trên sông Ruột Lợn là bạn có thể đặt chân đến thị trấn Cát Bà. Chuyến đi chưa dừng lại, tiếp tục mất 15 phút chạy vòng đường núi để đến khu trung tâm. Trên đoạn đường ngắn này, ngắm những ngôi nhà nhỏ nằm khép mình bên các ngọn núi mang lại cảm giác sự yên bình đến lạ.

Ngay khu trung tâm cổng chào Cát Bà là một quảng trường nhỏ - nơi tập trung cho người dân địa phương cũng như khách du lịch thưởng thức không khí mát lành. Từ vị trí này, bạn vừa ngắm toàn bộ phong cảnh trị trấn Cát Bà.

Buổi sáng đi thuyền ngắm vịnh là một điều thú vị. Buồm no gió, không khí mát lành, chiếc thuyền lướt nhẹ trên biển… Không chỉ ngắm những dãy núi đá tồn tại hàng triệu năm mà có thể quan sát các lồng cá của người dân bản địa. Một số địa danh mà bạn không thể bỏ qua như Vịnh Lan Hạ, đảo Khỉ... Buổi trưa bạn có thể dừng chân tại bất kỳ một nhà hàng hay quán ăn nào để thưởng thức các món hải sản tươi sống với giá cả phải chăng như: cháo ngao, bề bề xào me…

Khi màn đêm buông xuống, Cát Bà trở nên sôi động khi khách du lịch tập trung về khu quảng trường trung tâm. Tại đây bạn có thể thưởng thức một ly mía ngọt lịm hay trái dừa mát lạnh và nghe gió biển thổi…Dãy hàng bán đồ lưu niệm lúc nào cũng thu hút các bạn trẻ vì có đủ loại vòng tay, vòng cổ nhiều màu sắc được làm từ ốc biển.

24 giờ ở Cát Bà dù thời gian không quá dài nhưng cũng đủ để bạn khám phá vẻ đẹp yên bình của thị trấn nhỏ bé này.



Những ngôi nhà nép mình vào triền núi.



Cổng chào ở trung tâm đảo chào đón khách du lịch.



Lồng cá của ngư dân.



Trẻ em đi học trên chiếc thuyền nan.



Ngao hấp xả nóng - một đặc sản trên đảo Cát Bà.
*Thông tin thêm:*

- Xe buýt khởi hành từ bến Bính (Hải Phòng) bắt đầu từ 6g30 và kết thúc vào 16h30. Mỗi chuyến cách nhau 1 tiếng. Giá vé :120.000 /người. Ngoài ra có thể đi tàu cánh ngầm với giá 150.000 đ/người.

- Giá xe ôm rất rẻ chỉ dao động từ 3.000 đến 5.000/ người. Ngoài ra có thể di chuyển bằng xe buýt nhỏ ở khu trung tâm với giá 5.000/ người.

- Giá thuê khách sạn : Các ngày thường từ thứ hai đến thứ 5 khoảng 200.000 -300.000/phòng. Vào cuối tuần, giá phòng có thể lên tới 1 triệu đồng/phòng. Nên đặt phòng trước.




Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo *Tour du lịch Cát Bà giá rẻ (3 ngày 2 đêm)* - *Tour du lich Cat Ba gia re (3 ngay 2 dem)*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour du lịch Cát Bà liên quan tại *tour du lịch Cát Bà* - *tour du lich Cat Ba*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Cát Bà kích vào *du lịch Cát Bà* - *du lich Cat Ba*

----------


## loplipop

Ngao hấp xả nóng  :cuoi1: 
Bao giờ đến đây nhất định sẽ thưởng thức em

----------


## vaga_pro2006

Lại còn ngao hấp xả nóng cái tên thật là quyễn rũ  :batting eyelashes:

----------


## khoan_gieng

Cát Bà hãy đợi anh vào mùa hè nhé hehe

----------


## Meoluoi9x

Cát Bà đúng là nơi tuyệt vời để nghỉ hè  :love struck:

----------


## thunhunguyet

Mình chưa dc đến cát bà

----------


## nangmuadong

Cũng muốn đi một chuyến. Có thằng bạn hay dẫn khách tuyến này.

----------


## lunas2

Canh ngao ngon wa' đang đói

----------

